# Preparation H To Tighten Stomach..



## topanga (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey guys,

I've read everywhere that Preparation H will help temporarily tighten your stomach area(or anywhere applied) by temporarily removing the water beneath. I just had a question for anyone who's tried it before. I read somewhere that applying it before bed and wrapping ur stomach with saran wrap does wonders in the morning. So if i were to go to the beach tomorrow, would i apply it with the saran wrap and then just apply it again in the morning or only do one or the other? Thanks!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

What fat % are you at?


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

I havent heard of this stuff before, sounds too good to be true.

I could only see it working like you have read if your BF is already quite low


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Big Kris said:


> I havent heard of this stuff before, sounds too good to be true.
> 
> I could only see it working like you have read if your BF is already quite low


it just takes the water out, so can work quite well, but depends how much water your holding.

to the op, if your gonna do it, do it twice a day, morning and night. don't bother with cling film.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

preparation h as in the cream you put on your ring if you've got farmer giles?


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

Certainly is H is for Hemerroids.


----------

